# DIY Chiller



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pretty simple actually but really would need to own a home to do this. 

1. Get a pump depending on size to pump water from your tank in a closed loop.

2. Run Rubber hose clear prefereable down into the basement and if you can not sure if u can get it under the cement or along the corner edge of it and back up to the tank using a heater in the tank with conjuction to this is recommended. 

Like with semi-older houses not entire basement was filled in like my folks place actually like the middle is filled in but not the sides u have crawl spaces and just dirt so i could actually dig and place the hoseing in some protective pvc and run it there back up to the tank. Just a idea..


----------

